# griggs mixed bag



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Went there yesterday as a default trying to avoid tournaments at delaware and oshay.. had an absolute blast
12 wipers
13 crappie
cpl nice bluegill
1,2,8 lb channel cats
4 largemouth

i love this cooler weather!!


----------



## sepul1 (Aug 13, 2011)

real nice haul


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

What did you get the wipers on?


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Very nice mixed bag.
I too avoided the crowds this weekend and did alright but not the variety you got into.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

today tried delaware in the morning and it stunk so off we headed to griggs.. fished 1pm- 7pm.
13 wipers
few crappie
few LM
5 cats

I love vacation!


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

FishThis said:


> What did you get the wipers on?


Josh's swim baits... milktreuse baby!!!


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

today fished for about 5 hrs in the rain
16 wipers( 4 over 3 lbs, 1 over 4lbs)
2 crappies(1-13")
2 LM
2 channel cats

in three days that makes
31 wipers
19 crappie
7 LM
10 cats

great fishing this time of year.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

What you are calling wipers are really just white bass. The state has never stocked Griggs or O'Shaugnessy with wipers, in any numbers that would produce tht large of numbers in a few days. Both Griggs and O'Shaugnessy have some big white bass for sure. You start catching wipers you will know you have one. Try buckeye sometime when the wipers are hitting and you'll see what I mean. I've fished both places for almost 30 years and have never caught wipers from either one. Check the stripes ( lateral lines) on what your catching and you'll see they are white bass.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

DaleM said:


> What you are calling wipers are really just white bass.


If that is the case, they caught a state record or close to it with a 4 pound white bass. 

This link says that hybrid striped bass stocking began in 2009, although the numbers are only "fair". There definitely are hybrids in the scioto, see that thread in this forum of the guy in downtown columbus with the huge hybrid!


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

DaleM said:


> What you are calling wipers are really just white bass. The state has never stocked Griggs or O'Shaugnessy with wipers, in any numbers that would produce tht large of numbers in a few days. Both Griggs and O'Shaugnessy have some big white bass for sure. You start catching wipers you will know you have one. Try buckeye sometime when the wipers are hitting and you'll see what I mean. I've fished both places for almost 30 years and have never caught wipers from either one. Check the stripes ( lateral lines) on what your catching and you'll see they are white bass.


All fish had breaks in their lat lines..I thought that made it a hybrid.. ill post pics soon


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

If that's the case I stand corrected. From what I read they only released a very few, actually left overs from other lakes. I hope they do grow in Griggs as that would be a great fish to target since other species are getting harder to catch. Nothing like a wiper hitting a lure to wake you up. Maybe the State will release more soon, we can only hope.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I think this is something that needs to be posted at the main docks. If people are not use to having hybrids in the lake and catch them soon after release, they might be keeping them thinking they are only catching white bass. I remember seeing a post soon after they stocked the lake of a guy seeing someone rolling out with a whole stringer full of the newly stocked wipers. 

Educating people about what is in the lake may go a long ways to allowing the wipers to grow. To those who have never felt a nice striper/wiper hit, once you do , you will be throwing them all back for the chance to do it over again someday!


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

USMC_Galloway said:


> I think this is something that needs to be posted at the main docks. If people are not use to having hybrids in the lake and catch them soon after release, they might be keeping them thinking they are only catching white bass. I remember seeing a post soon after they stocked the lake of a guy seeing someone rolling out with a whole stringer full of the newly stocked wipers.
> 
> Educating people about what is in the lake may go a long ways to allowing the wipers to grow. To those who have never felt a nice striper/wiper hit, once you do , you will be throwing them all back for the chance to do it over again someday!


I agree and disagree with you there... If they're worried about growth then size limits should be set, however I love to eat fish and if prepared correctly the wipers taste great. That being said we did keep what we caught but every one was kept for food


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I have seen pics that Derek sent me from his phone and though not close up there are some dandies and if whites they are beefy brutes. I have caught 2 wipers below oshay this year that pushed 15" and know of a 18" one that was netted upriver closer to prospect in a throw net that was a monster. I am not sure what there growth rate is but do know as mentioned they are mean suckers they will put up one heck of a fight and cannot wait to get them bigger in there.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

USMC_Galloway said:


> I think this is something that needs to be posted at the main docks. If people are not use to having hybrids in the lake and catch them soon after release, they might be keeping them thinking they are only catching white bass. I remember seeing a post soon after they stocked the lake of a guy seeing someone rolling out with a whole stringer full of the newly stocked wipers.
> 
> Educating people about what is in the lake may go a long ways to allowing the wipers to grow. To those who have never felt a nice striper/wiper hit, once you do , you will be throwing them all back for the chance to do it over again someday!


Definitely need more publicity regarding the Wiper stockings. I was the one who initially broke the story, and one of the reasons I was told to post it was due to the fact the DNR was trying to keep the stocking program "quiet". Like they pretty much wanted to stock them and see how they did without telling anyone. Alot of people in the fisheries community did not agree with this secretive approach and a few told me to publicize it - I mean how are you going to evaluate the success of a stocking program by keeping it a secret?

That being said there needs to be signs letting people know that these monster white bass they are catching are actually stocked Wipers. Not necessarily to discourage people from keeping them, but moreso to promote the program. Frankly alot of people in the fisheries community have been wondering if the stocking was going to be a bust, up until this year I had lost alot of hope (because noone seemed to be catching them). But now that reports are coming in im starting to get psyched! I think there's probably more people catching them then we think, but there being written off as white bass. Spread the word around a bit, if you catch one post it. I'd love to see this program continue for the foreseeable future and start routinely hooking into 10lbers, along with the Flatheads,Saugeye,Smallmouth....They would be a welcome addition to the Scioto.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

DaleM said:


> If that's the case I stand corrected. From what I read they only released a very few, actually left overs from other lakes. I hope they do grow in Griggs as that would be a great fish to target since other species are getting harder to catch. Nothing like a wiper hitting a lure to wake you up. Maybe the State will release more soon, we can only hope.


I believe the official (yet closely held) word was that a study was being done @ Buckeye on the wiper stockings. So the DNR took the fish destined for Buckeye and put them in the Scioto (or something like that). Again the whole deal with the Wipers and the Scioto has been clouded in secrecy since day 1.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Went again this morning and was getting a warning buzzer off ny bug motor so I fished in the trolling motor for a 5 hours or so.. pulled 
20 crappies 
4 channels 4-8lbs 
1 wiper


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

congrats, stratos! are those (crappie & cats included) all on the swimbaits or are you using other types of lures too? TIA


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Lipless cranks and crappie tubes


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I had talked to ODNR the last year and was told that yes, indeed they had stocked them and that the plan was to continue. I was thinking next year these guys will be a hoot!
Maybe someone should give them a shout and let them know how there doing.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks for the scoop. those cats must be pretty aggressive there!


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

lacdown said:


> thanks for the scoop. those cats must be pretty aggressive there!


very hard,, the wipers are probably 4x faster of a fish and fight great, but those cats are smashing it hard and are very heavy on the way in.


----------



## Truegame (Oct 21, 2008)

DaleM said:


> What you are calling wipers are really just white bass. The state has never stocked Griggs or O'Shaugnessy with wipers, in any numbers that would produce tht large of numbers in a few days. Both Griggs and O'Shaugnessy have some big white bass for sure. You start catching wipers you will know you have one. Try buckeye sometime when the wipers are hitting and you'll see what I mean. I've fished both places for almost 30 years and have never caught wipers from either one. Check the stripes ( lateral lines) on what your catching and you'll see they are white bass.


I caught a 3 lb 20 inch what I believe was wiper at Griggs yesterday on a rooster tail. It was long in shape, very thick, and had a hard mouth with gristle like it had very small teeth. It also had 4-5 of it's stripes reaching the tail which leans more to a description of a Wiper. I thought it was a cat at first the way it was fighting me on 8 lb test.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

acklac7 said:


> I mean how are you going to evaluate the success of a stocking program by keeping it a secret?


By going back in a year, two years and so on, and evaluating survival and growth rates. The same way every fishery unit evaluates a stocking.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah, I would think they would go do the electroshocking around the reservoirs to see how many turn up, along with surveys of fisherman when they check for what they've caught/kept.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

My brother works for odnr so since I put him on the fish he was very excited to tell the guy in charge of the stocking program to let him know how they're doing.. hopefully leading to more fingerlings being stocked next year


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

My buddy hooked into something "big" the other day. Im thinking "decent Flathead" buddy says "Big Ol Saugeye"....Should of seen the look on our faces when up pops a 17" Wiper! Man alive do those things FIGHT!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

lacdown said:


> Yeah, I would think they would go do the electroshocking around the reservoirs to see how many turn up, along with surveys of fisherman when they check for what they've caught/kept.


Electroshocking Griggs can be difficult. Also what I was getting at more then anything was "how do you evaluate a stocking when anglers dont realize they are catching stocked fish" I.E. if everyone that catches a Wiper writes it off as a white bass then you're never going to hear about them being caught.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Good point, AJ. Course, the more publicity it gets, the more people that eat hybrids show up also.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

lacdown said:


> Good point, AJ. Course, the more publicity it gets, the more people that eat hybrids show up also.


Lol, I'm not bias I kept the cats too.. that being said my freezer is awfully full and most of my non-crappie/saugeye catches will be swimming for the rest the year


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Fat cats and a couple 12" crappies 








Big wipers


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Impressive! What kind of structure/cover does Griggs have? By the looks of the map doesn't look like much variety in structure...didn't know if there were lots of submerged trees or large rocks.

ps, how big are the wipers in the pic?


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Structure everywhere wipers are bout 3.5 there... Blast to catch


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice job on the wipers and other fish. Griggs has lots of rock and ledges along with laydowns and docks.


----------

